

Show HN: Pulsefeed builds a stream from your RSS feeds - Fizzadar
http://pulsefeed.com/
Pulsefeed has been developed on and off in my spare time over the last 4 months, I'm finally happy with it's basic set of features, and was wondering what the Hacker News community thought?
Thanks :)
======
mcrider
I was looking for something like this today, but I'm not sure you're quite
there. What I want is to be able to import all my RSS feeds (you should be
doing that already), and have them cross-referenced/weighted with whats hot on
my Reddit/Facebook/G+/Twitter feeds, and also recommend new stuff to me. Also,
never show me anything twice.

Actually -- what makes your site different that an RSS reader (besides looking
nice)?

~~~
Fizzadar
Currently - nothing.

Many features (collecting, tagging, suggestions) are planned, it's extremely
basic as of).

------
Fizzadar
Pulsefeed has been developed on and off in my spare time over the last 4
months, I'm finally happy with it's basic set of features, and was wondering
what the Hacker News community thought?

Thanks :)

